# how did everyones season go?



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

my season started off awesome and ended with a slow, yet fun day out at FB on the ice hunting spoonies. it was a great year for me and my family. it was my best year so far! found some new spots close to home that i had never thought of hunting, but they turned into new honey holes. just like every year, i learned so much more then i previously knew! already countin down the days until next October!  
anyways, the final count for us was:
Mallards-97
Teal-62
Pintails-12
Gadwalls-33
Spooners-48
Cans-3
Redheads-5
Widgeon-26
Scaup-12
GEs-7
Buffys-11
Woodys-1  
Mergansers-8
Coots-didnt keep track, but 1 had a band!
Geese-6
Swan-1
sandhill crane-1

how did everyone else do??


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

pintails - 5 but no good drakes.
spoonies- 35
gwt-8
cinny teal- 1
canvasback -1
buffleheads - 4
gads- 8
scaup-5


Might not look like good numbers but i had a hell of a season! This is only my 2nd season of waterfowling and my numbers were way higher than last season haha.


----------



## hunter24 (Oct 20, 2010)

Mallards 1
Swans 2
that was for me and my dad we dont get out much


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

I didn't keep track like some guys but I will say it was my best season by a mile and a half! The only things I was able to keep track of is 5 geese with 1 band, 1 oldsquaw and 1 barrows GE. And I hunted with some new people!


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

WOW you guys really keep a good count on these birds!


----------



## Zach Hedrick (Nov 22, 2010)

It was a good season for me considering the place I normally hunt in October was bone dry, so not much of an early season. I know it's not about the numbers you kill, but I still like to keep track throughout the season because it's fun to think back about the hunts and memories. My numbers were:
Geese-6
Mallards-17
Pintails-15
Teal-10
Gadwalls-12
Widgeons-3
Woodies-5
Shovelers-4
Scaup-1
Buffleheads-1
Goldeneyes-5
Mergansers-3
Ringnecks-2
Coots-Don't know or care


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Mine kinda sucked . Only made it out and hunted few times . :roll: I did sit in my truck and watch others hunt with binoculars many many times . That was still fun . i just can't ( or shouldn't ) go alone anymore, due to a very bad back . Only went 4 times and shot 6 ducks Total . The last time i went alone my back went out on me as i bent over to get the first decoy at the end of a evening hunt . it was so pitiful and i was debating calling 911 for search and rescue  . Luckily after getting a few decoys back in bag my back started to feel better and i was able to straighten up and get all the decoys in the bag and back to my kayak , but then the wind picked up and i was fighting white caps and a strong head wind all the way back to my truck . I wasn't sure i was going to make it . VERY STUPID on my part . So i never went out alone again . So didn't have the chance to hunt after that , but two more times . Now that i have a motor boat , i feel i can go along next year and be ok . Still dreaming of getting a limit of ducks !!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i had a great first week and then hit a roller coaster. overall it was a good season up until the freeze. after that, i realized there were more hunters than ducks in these parts.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I busted my A this season and it was slower than I remember. but I did get some really neat birds. I'm just guessing here, but here are my "about" numbers.. 

Mallards- 5
Teal- 30
Spoonies- 15
Ringnecks- 2
Scaup- 2
Buffleheads- 10
Pintail- 6
Goldeneyes- 2
Gaddys- 5
Hooded Merganser- 1
Widgeons- 2


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like every one had a pretty good year.I agree it not about the numbers.The birds are just a bonus for hanging out with good friends and family. I like to keep track of the number of birds.It nice to look back and see how the year went.My number are from every one I hunted with.I got to hunt a different way this year as well.

Mallards-16 
Pintails-25
spoonies -23
wigeons-18
redheads-3
gadwalls-25
bluewing teal-0
Greenwingteal-14
cinnamon teal-4
goldeneyes-0
ring neck-2
ruddy-1
blue bill-4
buffheads-1
canvasback-10
coots-0
geese-5
snow geese-3
swans-0


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My waterfowl season was OK. I don't keep a tally but I suppose I got around 25 ducks; Mallards, Gadwalls, Teal, with some Baldies and Bluebills thrown in. That's enough. I can't give them away and can only have 14 in posession at one time. Teal were down, Gadwall were up. 

Didn't get any geese this year...just didn't go after them. 

No sandhill crane; shot at two and missed! First time I didn't put a notch in a crane tag.

I puposely went snipe hunting this year and struck out. Snipe numbers are really down here. None were found on our Christmas Bird Count. First time that's happened in the 30-year history of the bird count.

Seen hundreds of Wood Ducks in Illinois while deer hunting but when I went to get them after butchering deer they weren't to be found.

I only lost one duck, a gaddy. It went under the water in the river and never came back up that we could see.

I didn't have a swan tag.


----------



## UtahMarine (Dec 7, 2010)

Thats a bunch of cans dkhntrdstn! I didn't see on all season.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

It was weird season being that the standard bird patterns were out the window with that wild weather pattern we had. I don’t rate it as on par with the best ones I ever had, but it was also far better than the worst I have went through. 

I managed to hunt some new areas this year. Got to break in the young dog some more to the point that while he's not on Mojo's level; he will be ready to take over the duty when Mojo is unable to go. I absolutely broke in my new shotgun; I rather like carrying that light weight 20 ga versus the heavier 12's when hiking in.  

I killed a few more geese than normal and finally got another band. I killed a lot more widgeons than normal, but conversely my gadwall numbers were way down this year. I didn’t kill a lot divers either, just seemed like they never came in force like years pass.

As total numbers killed go I got into the triple digits again so I have no complaints.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

UtahMarine said:


> Thats a bunch of cans dkhntrdstn! I didn't see on all season.


That the most we have killed in one year.I seen a tons of them this year.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Can not count the number of ducks i shot would guess it was over a hundred but can count the number of geese fifteen and three were banded


----------



## hbh87 (Oct 5, 2010)

Didn't keep track of individual species but for me alone i killed 82 ducks, 3 canadians, and a snow. Fell short of my goal of triple digits and didn't end up with any bands this year :evil: . But i killed a TON of wigeons and mallards this year, which are my two favorite birds so i can't complain too much. Oh well, all in all it was a great season. Kinda tough there for a bit with the weird weather patterns but I still had a lot of fun. Can't wait till next year!!!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I didn't get out as much this year. Didn't hunt the opener, and I don't think I made it out at all in Dec/Jan. Kinda pathetic. I didn't shoot many birds while out there either. But I did accomplish one goal that I had- I bagged a goose for the first time. I also checked out some places that I haven't been, so that was cool.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> It was weird season being that the standard bird patterns were out the window with that wild weather pattern we had.


+1

Birds seemed to be more inconsistent but when they were here, they seemed dumber than ever. It was my funnest season for sure. Scouting and smart hunting tactics proved to be the key for my success this year.

My individual #'s are:

Lots of ducks and not enough geese :O•-:

I was glad to bag a booner drake Wigeon, Bufflehead and Ringneck on the closer. If I just could have coaxed the Pintail within range, I could have shot my complete trophy limit.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

For the first time in a long time, I didn't get a species to cross off my list. And I didn't get any birds to add to the trophy room.

The weather pattern had me beat. I had a couple hunts planned that fell through due to weather and they never did materialize.


Oh, well there's always next year.

Later,
Kev


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

ducks were slow but I layed the smack down on the GREBES!!!


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Had a good year got 30% less then last year but my streak of getting certain amount birds ended this year after 6 straight seasons of getting that amount +. I had my best ever goose season got 11.
I don't target them just happen get lucky while out duck hunting.
Just wish I could have got a band it's been 6 years and now will be 7 since last duck band and 5 years for a goose.

Also finally got drake hooded maganser


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

well it was kind slow down here in southernutah i shot 27 ducks and 10 geese. geese 2 speck, 7 candas. 1 cackler, ducks 7 buffhead, 3 hoodie 4 mallards, 3 ruddys 1 bluebill 5 greenwing teal 1 redhead .and got flood out here in southern utah so could not hunt some of my good spot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> ducks were slow but I layed the smack down on the GREBES!!!


 -_O- its basicly just a smaller version of a coot :O•-:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> ducks were slow but I layed the smack down on the GREBES!!!


for each one you shot it a 250 dollar fine.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> utahgolf said:
> 
> 
> > ducks were slow but I layed the smack down on the GREBES!!!
> ...


Might want to depart that fine upwards, last one I heard of 2 years ago was $500 plus associated legal fees.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > utahgolf said:
> ...


It could have gone up.That the last one I heard of.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

It was my best year for both ducks and geese. The thing that I am most proud of is I averaged just over 5 birds per hunt. I made a conscious effort to hunt smarter this year and carefully picked my spots and the days I hunted. I don't mind being skunked, but I sure like to hear my gun go boom when out in the field and I also like to hit what I'm shooting at. I also got my 3rd band in 3 years.


----------



## Skye Hansen (Mar 23, 2009)

I had an awesome season. I enjoyed a lot of times out that were spent with good friends. I only hunted once alone. Toward the first of the year I spent a lot of time out with newbies that had not hunted before. Lets just say that a couple really got the bug in them.  From my experience it is best to take them while it is warm. Hunting with new hunters is part of why I love hunting, to watch them when a good flock comes in for the first time. Plus they think I am pretty good with a call. :mrgreen: Toward the end, I spent most of the time with people I hunt with the most. I really enjoy being with familiar partners as well. I just think it is cool because you seem to be on the same page. All in all, I really enjoyed the season. I shot more canvasbacks than any other year and gained some appreciation for how fast those birds are.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

so I should get rid of the grebe jerky I have goin??


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> so I should get rid of the grebe jerky I have goin??


Quick better choke down the evidence!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

skyline11 said:


> Plus they think I am pretty good with a call. :mrgreen:


Just like early season birds, it is easy to fool those that haven't yet been educated. :lol:


----------



## Skye Hansen (Mar 23, 2009)

Joel Draxler said:


> Just like early season birds, it is easy to fool those that haven't yet been educated. :lol:


Sure makes me feel cool though. :lol:


----------



## Cody_King (Jan 23, 2011)

I got

Mallard - 1
Teal - 0 
Black Birds - 14
Coots - 243 - 4 banded

All in all it was a good season. I am so glad that I kept my bird total up throughout the year so I was able to participate in this thread. Have a good day. Cody.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Wasn't going to post, but what the heck, you asked. Take the negatives with the positives for a complete picture, right? Main problem was the Sparkinator is still on the heal and we didn't do much but even though the cripple and me managed 16 mallards on the river which considering ain't bad.


----------

